# GPS Issues. Tried multiple ROMs, including 2.2



## gh0stdata

Hello RZW community

Anyways, I use my GPS often and well, my vibrant refuses to have working GPS no matter what I put on it. I tried 2.2 with s.gps fix, still didnt work. I tried Euphoria with libgps fix and yagf2 fix, nothing. I even tried ICZen with glitch, and kiss 2.2 with libgps and yagf2 fixes. . On 2.2 i also used SGSTools to erase data and change to supl.google.com 7576 (dnt quote me on this) - all found on the old site.

To elaborate what happens when using Navigation app, it just says Searching for GPS... doesnt matter if i reboot, same issue.

Im just baffled that even after the fixes, using a ROM that for-sure has a working GPS, it doesn't work.
I would try the solder fix, but I dont own one and i dont have experience with one so i dont want to mess it up.

fuck samsung.

Should i attempt using a Gingerbread rom ? thats one thing i didnt try but if it didnt work in 2.2, idk whats the success rate for GB.

Ill take suggestions and all


----------



## Cyberpyr8

At first I was thinking you might want to upgrade to GB bootloaders but if it isn't working on a stock 2.2 I don't think that is where the problem is. It sounds like your GPS is really broken. You are sure services are all turned on? You should get something even if the antenna isn't great.

When you say it doesn't work what exactly is it doing?


----------



## gh0stdata

I can use maps, i get a lock but it shows my positions incorrectly, it doesnt make sense at all. sometimes it shows im way out to an area with water -.-

Then when I go into the navigation app, it just says Searching for GPS, i left it "searching" for 30 mins but nothing it wouldnt find a path or even connect. It really does seem my GPS is non-functional. Just my luck


----------



## lapdog01

gh0stdata said:


> I can use maps, i get a lock but it shows my positions incorrectly, it doesnt make sense at all. sometimes it shows im way out to an area with water -.-
> 
> Then when I go into the navigation app, it just says Searching for GPS, i left it "searching" for 30 mins but nothing it wouldnt find a path or even connect. It really does seem my GPS is non-functional. Just my luck


Don't give up yet . I have 3 vibes in my house. My gps works always since day one. My Wifes is a little tricky, and My Son's wouldn't lock at all until I flashed this;
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1199613
My suggestion is to download faster fix from the Market, er Play Store, and GPS test if you don't already have them. Flash the GPS fix in cwm ( wipe Dalvik and Cache first) After reboot turn on GPS test. The Fix will give you new software and a different satellite pool. If you don't get locks with the GPS test, Change to the NOrth American pool in Faster Fix, and start GPS test again. work your way down the list until you get good lock. If the link is dead I have the file I will upload to dropbox 4u. Good Luck


----------



## Cyberpyr8

Mine would do the same thing. I would be close at times (but not always) in the map app but Navigation would lose the lock and never get it again. I tried so many thing to fix it. I even took the phone apart and bent the antenna slightly. I also tried (literally) almost every ROM put out. I found mine worked better with GB bootloaders and the GB or ICS roms. I also ran the fix like lapdog01 mentioned.

Like lapdog01, I had 3 of them in my house and they were all different. My wife's always worked, my son's was so-so and mine was terrible. When I got the GN I had forgotten how nice it was to have a real working GPS! I understand your frustration. Hopefully you can find the right combination to get it to be usable.


----------



## yossi_shar

HI
try this:
turn off GPS
flash iczen 1.7 and let it boot normally
flash yagf2.zip and let it boot normally
flash GPS_-_Experia_Files.zip and let it boot normally
turn ON GPS
Enjoy


----------



## *phi*

gh0stdata said:


> Hello RZW community
> 
> Anyways, I use my GPS often and well, my vibrant refuses to have working GPS no matter what I put on it. I tried 2.2 with s.gps fix, still didnt work. I tried Euphoria with libgps fix and yagf2 fix, nothing. I even tried ICZen with glitch, and kiss 2.2 with libgps and yagf2 fixes. . On 2.2 i also used SGSTools to erase data and change to supl.google.com 7576 (dnt quote me on this) - all found on the old site.
> 
> To elaborate what happens when using Navigation app, it just says Searching for GPS... doesnt matter if i reboot, same issue.
> 
> Im just baffled that even after the fixes, using a ROM that for-sure has a working GPS, it doesn't work.
> I would try the solder fix, but I dont own one and i dont have experience with one so i dont want to mess it up.
> 
> fuck samsung.
> 
> Should i attempt using a Gingerbread rom ? thats one thing i didnt try but if it didnt work in 2.2, idk whats the success rate for GB.
> 
> Ill take suggestions and all


have you done a hardware fix?
before i did the hardware fix, i was getting no signals.

the hardware fix, you need to open up and bend one of the contacts closer to the case. and it does work.
now i'm getting signals, and locks. the accucurcy is still not that good. but from no signal to getting locks is a big difference.

after that it didnt matter so much on the ROM i was using.
i am still getting locks on which ever ROM i'm on, but time to first lock still a bit slow, like 20-60sec. but still better then nothing.


----------

